# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 23)



## ripjack13 (Jun 6, 2021)

*I know we all face limited space issues, but would an ideal philosophy be to have a hand tool/power tool bench and a separate assembly bench? 
What are your opinions on this?*







-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....
You're gonna need a bigger boat.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 6, 2021)

The separated assembly area helps tremendously for glue ups! The single workspace design gets a 2 hour bottleneck on certain assemblies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 6, 2021)

I have my bench and a 30x60 heavy old metal desk with formica top. The desk is what I glue on. glue scrapes off easily. I finish and stain on it also. 
you can never have enough space...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 6, 2021)

I basicly have 2 benches, one is where the vise is and I beat on it. The other is the outfeed table for my tablesaw. I make them with formica tops so glue drips are easy to clean up. The outfeed table basicly gives me a 4x5 assembly and finishing work surface. Most of my tools and work surfaces are dual purpose.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 6, 2021)

It certainly saves time to have two separate work spaces. Most of the time I just deal with it but when I started building my guitar it really helped having a separate work area - I used my go bar deck for one area and glue ups, and my regular work bench for shaping braces etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 7, 2021)

That something I thought about at length when I decided to get serious about woodworking in general. Initially my interests were to refurb/restore antique furniture and make furniture so it (having 2 or more tables) made the best sense. Now I just do woodturning and some flatwork. One table to prep blanks or assemble, the other for finishing or inlay.
There is one other permanent table and it’s for loading shells.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 7, 2021)

I have 2 benches with one being, primarily, an assembly work area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 7, 2021)

In an ideal situation that would be awesome,however, any bench space I have very quickly becomes a space for everything but what it was intended for.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Sprung (Jun 7, 2021)

I have two benches I can do work at.

One is a higher height bench, attached to the wall, that is the perfect height for me to do small work on while standing. Here's a pic from right after I finished building it.





My other workbench, where most of the work is done, whether it's hand or power tool work or assembly, also doubles as my outfeed table.





If I had no space limitations (there's only so much you can fit into a 2 car garage!), I'd have the following benches:
1. Higher level bench/counter like I have.
2. Dedicated large outfeed table.
3. Dedicated assembly table - adjustable height to help with building larger pieces would be great.
4. Hardwood workbench (like the one I just built, but longer) for hand and power tool work.

But, since I am limited in space, what I have works well for me. I do have a small folding table I can set up if I need a little more horizontal space during a project.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

